# Next Level Audio and Video



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We would like to welcome Next Level Audio and Video (NLAV) as one of our new forum sponsors here at the Shack. Some of you are familiar with NLAV and you may also recognize a few of the members who will be associated with them here at the Shack.

For those who do not know NLAV, they are a retail sales and custom installation company representing various areas of the States and Canada. You will notice that they carry brands such as Toshiba, Pioneer, Panasonic, NuForce, Bryston, Denon, Jolida, Parasound, M&K, Usher as well as a host of other very fine audio and video products. For a complete list of their products and more info on their services, check out their website at http://www.nextlevelav.com.

Look for important information and announcements in the Next Level Audio and Video area of the Shack. Any questions for NLAV representatives may be posted in the Next Level area as well.

We look forward to a long and prosperous relationship between NLAV and the Shack!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

We're very happy to be here Sonnie :T


----------



## Adz (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie. We're very excited to be here and help grow this juggernaut of a Forum! 

Oh yeah, lets also throw in Halcro Logic, Definitive Technology, Arcam, Halo by Parasound, and Krell among others including Lexicon. :bigsmile:


----------

